# Open Pool - Mulberry - Fort Collins



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*update...*

Just got off the phone with one of the Managers of the Mulberry Pool. Like I said in my initial post, the main decision maker will be out of town until Sunday November 4th. I will speak with her as soon as she returns and I'm sure a decision will be made quickly. The pool is again leaning towards Wednesday Nights, 8-10p, but nothing final until her return.

Will update this thread after I know more.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome news, thanks for organizing this Lenny


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd be a regular, and I bet (conservatively) that Natalie will be there at least 1/2 to 3/4 of the time if it's on wednesdays at 8. I'll miss a big chunk of pool sessions from about thanksgiving time right through until mid-january. Those sessions really helped my sanity last year Lenny. Even with a broken leg, I was there as much as I could be. I'll do the same this year.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll be there at least 2x a month with one or more of my boys each time.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm sure I'll be there most weeks until the start of the year, then I'll probably still be there most weeks, but may only make it part time.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Lenny - any truth to the rumor that you'll be retiring from kayaking to replace Jonathan Goldsmith as "The Most Interesting Man in the World" in the Dos Equis beer commericals starting in 2013?


----------



## coloreque1 (Aug 19, 2011)

So long as there's a Dan in Fort Collins, you can probably count on me being there from time to time -- particularly over winter and spring breaks! Thanks for working on this, Lenny!!!

- Lisa


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Spencer, no worries, it works out great for us all.

Leif, glad to assist your level of sanity as much as I can, Natalie says you need all the help you can get.

Nathan, part time? PART TIME? Who's going to show me how to throw down in a pool then?

Curtis, will be great to see you and the boys. On the other issue, I cannot comment, my contract forbids it, sorry.

Lisa, I find myself saying that same thing a lot, "as long as there's a Dan there, count me in!" Well even if Dan refuses to awake from his couch slumber, you are always welcome.

Update: At this point it appears to be Wednesday 8-10p but once again nothing will be final until ~November 5th. November 7th or the 14th may become our opening night. Will post either Monday the 5th or Tuesday the 6th, once everything is confirmed. 

Now that we live up at the lake, a pre-pool party is less convenient for most everyone else, but Me Case Es Su Case, and that goes for the hot tub as well. Maybe as things get rolling we can see if there is any interest and/or some other peeps that live close to the pool may want to host?

Thanks everyone, looking forward to seeing you all very soon, Lenny.


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

My son Jake will be there again. Hopefully he will be able to get his roll...


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Update...Mulberry Pool Roll Sessions*

I spoke with my contact at the Mulberry Pool this afternoon and here is what we are looking at. Please keep in mind that this is NOT official and still needs to be confirmed by a few staff at Mulberry Pool.

We are looking at having an Open Pool Time on Wednesday Nights. It may have to start at 8:30p and then will go until 10:30p due to a conflict with other users. We are hoping to start this off either this week, 11/7, or next Wednesday, 11/14. I will post again as soon as I receive final confirmation.

It also appears RMA will host an Open Pool time again on Sundays starting sometime in January. I do not know any additional details on the RMA hosted Open Pool Time and will NOT be using this thread as an update for RMA's Open Pool TIme. The purpose of this thread is for Wednesday Open Pool time hosted by Mulberry Pool and associated with no local shop.

I will post more as soon as I know more.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

If it starts this wednesday, I'll be there. I only need an hour of advance notice. Don't cancel it because you don't think anyone will show.

Thanks again lenny.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

8:30 would actually be better for me so I can get my knee rehab in before the pool. If it's a go this week I'll be there, but I need more like four hours notice.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

I will be there at least once a month. Maybe more. Cy, what happened to Jake's roll?!


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

RiverWrangler said:


> I will be there at least once a month. Maybe more. Cy, what happened to Jake's roll?!


Evan, I got him on the river a few times last season, but not enough to get him comfortable in the water. His roll is probably still hit and miss. He will be back at the pool again but it's a challenge to get a teenager to even talk to anyone in the pool, much less ask for advice.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in for Wednesday night as well. Oooooh yeeaa!


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

OK, it's official.

We will be starting up the Mulberry Open Pool Time, next Wednesday, November 14th, from 8:30p until 10:30p.

Sorry, they just couldn't pull it off to start this week.

It appears to be the same cost, but I'll confirm with another post before next Wednesday.

See you all soon, Lenny.


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

what would be really nice lenny, is if you could spread your legaslative powers out a little further and get some earlier pool sessions going on in denver....


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Mulberry Open Pool Starts Wednesday 11/14*

Just a follow-up to my previous post. 

Mulberry Open Pool Time starts next Wednesday, November 14th.

Time: 8:30p - 10:30p.

Cost: $8.50 per boater.

Same protocol as last year:

**Make sure your boat is clean, inside & out, prior to entering the water.
There are hoses we can use on the North side if needed.

Park in the West Parking Lot.
Use the North Side Door to bring Boats In/Out.
Be respectful of the Pool and the Staff, they make this possible.
If you arrive early, do not enter the water until 8:30p (be respectful of
the other people finishing up in the pool).
Pay first.
Hot Tub is OK to use.

Looking forward to another successful off-season pool time.

See you soon, Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Mulberry Open Pool is ON TONIGHT 11/14/12!*

Hey all,

We kick off our off-season pool time tonight.

Mulberry Pool

8:30p - 10:30p

$8.50/boater

If your reading this post and your new to the Mulberry Open Pool Time, please read my previous post on our protocol. We all want to make sure to keep this as a long-term situation.

Enjoy, Lenny.


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

I wanted to thank all the guys at the pool last night that helped Jake out. He almost has his roll and you helped get his excitement back for kayaking. Thanks!


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Open Pool Time is ON for this Wednesday 11/21*

Hey guys,

Mulberry Open Pool Time is confirmed for this Wednesday, 11/21.

Same time: 8:30p - 10:30p.

Sorry I missed y'all last week and again this week. I'll be on the road to the San Juan for a 3 day/2 night self-support Thanksgiving Day trip.

Enjoy and I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving.

Lenny.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Are you sure Lenny? At the pool last week they said there would not be a session this week. Last year the Wednesday before Thanksgiving I was the only person to show up.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Are you sure Lenny? At the pool last week they said there would not be a session this week. Last year the Wednesday before Thanksgiving I was the only person to show up.


Don't take this from me!  This is the only time I can get in my kayak this break!


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*YES, its Confirmed this Wednesday 11/21*

Yes sir, I confirmed it earlier this morning, with "the boss". 

They have the needed staff this year and it is ON for this Wednesday. Last year they did not have the staff to cover it, this year they do. I can't tell you how many boaters will show, but they are planning on it for this Wednesday.

Enjoy, Lenny.


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

cpollema said:


> I wanted to thank all the guys at the pool last night that helped Jake out. He almost has his roll and you helped get his excitement back for kayaking. Thanks!


i talked to jake just as he was leaving. i go most wednesdays, and would be happy to help him out!


----------



## krashbaby (Feb 20, 2012)

I plan on going this Wednesday if anyone else will be there. Just moved here and would like to meet a couple of you and just be in my boat for a while 

-Kristin


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll be there tonight with my boys.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Open Pool Time is ON for this Wednesday 11/28*

We are again good to go for tonight, Wednesday 11/28, Mulberry Pool, 8:30p - 10:30p.

In the future I may not always post that the Pool Time is ON, but I will always do my very best to Post that it is OFF on specific weeks. So if you don't see a post, assume that it is a go for Wednesday's 8:30p-10:30p.

Your also welcome to call/text (text is best) if you have any questions or concerns.

970.481.7158

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

After gerry rigging with some ropes the pink dragon is ready for action! It's about time I got back in a boat.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Open Pool Time over the Holidays???*

Hey everyone,

I need to communicate back to my Mulberry Pool contact, ASAP, the interest we will have in having Open Pool Times over the Christmas Holidays. The pool needs ~7 Boaters to make it beneficial. Here are the Dates in question;

Wednesday December 19th

Wednesday December 26th

Wednesday January 2nd


PLEASE, reply ASAP and let me know if anyone has interest in attending ANY of these Open Pool Times.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

If it's a go I will be there this Wednesday, 12-19. 

I'm very doubtful for the 26th or 2nd.


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

Jake and I will be there the 19th and the 2nd...I hope it's a go, jake is making good progress. Thanks for your work on this.


----------



## krashbaby (Feb 20, 2012)

I will likely be there this wed, the 19th.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Curtis and I are planning on the 19th.

Any update for tomorrow would be appreciated.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Open Pool Time over the Holidays...UPDATE.*

The Pool will be OPEN for tomorrow nights Pool Time, Wednesday 12/19.

Good to go on Wednesday, December 19th.


Everyone,

I need to communicate back to my Mulberry Pool contact, ASAP, the interest we will have in having Open Pool Times over the Christmas Holidays. The pool needs ~7 Boaters to make it beneficial. Here are the Dates in question;


Wednesday December 26th

Wednesday January 2nd


PLEASE, reply ASAP and let me know if anyone has interest in attending ANY of these Open Pool Times. If you have all ready replied about the above two dates, please disregard.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in for the 26th.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Open Pool Time over the Holidays...FINAL UPDATE!!!*

Hey guys,

Here is the final word.


Wednesday, December 26th. CLOSED, NO Open Pool Time.


Wednesday, January 2nd, YES - Open Pool Time is ON.


Merry Christmas, see you all soon.

Lenny.


----------



## vuvuDave (Jun 15, 2012)

*open pool tonight*

I'd like to come tonight and likely bring a few kids, maybe the wifey ...time to load some kayaks :wink:


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

jen and i will be there tonight as well. 1/2/13


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

What time does this start? 8:30?


----------



## supersue (Sep 10, 2006)

I will go if I am not working on the nights it will be open.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Pool session is still on for tonight, right? 8:30?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

There's really only one way to find out, show up.

I don't think I'm going to make it tonight so enjoy the mule win.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

That'll be a good ego boost. I'm sure bob will mop the floor again at tug o war.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Open Pool Time is ON for Tonight...1/16/13*

Open Pool Time is indeed ON for Tonight

Mulberry Pool

Wednesday, January 16th, 2013

8:30p - 10:30p

Enjoy.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

it's gona be fun!


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pool is ON for tonight, 3/20/2013.*

Hey guys,

Even tho CSU is in Spring Break, I was able to confirm that Mulberry Pool is still a go for tonight.

Wednesday, March 20th
8:30p-10:30p

Enjoy, Lenny.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Pool Closed 4/17 due to weather*

The Mulberry Pool (Fort Collins) will be closing early today at 5:00 pm due to weather. No roll session tonight. 

Let it snow!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*No mas pool sessions*

Rolls sessions on Wednesday nights at the Mulberry Pool in Fort Collins officially ended last Wednesday (5/01). No mas roll sessions at the pool.


----------

